# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm chinh phục Fansipan

## hangnt

*Rèn luyện thể lực, chuẩn bị hành trang kỹ càng và chia tuyến để leo sẽ giúp bạn chạm tới 'nóc nhà Đông Dương' một cách dễ dàng.*

Fansipan, ngọn núi mệnh danh là “nóc nhà Đông Dương”, thuộc dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn được những người ưa du lịch và khám phá coi là biểu tượng chinh phục của sức trẻ và sự quyết tâm. Con số độ cao 3.143m luôn là thách thức lớn với biết bao thế hệ người Việt Nam. Nhiều người leo Fansipan đã phải bỏ cuộc giữa chừng vì không được chuẩn bị tốt về sức lực, hành trang và tinh thần. Nhưng chắc chắn chỉ cần quyết tâm, ai cũng có thể leo lên đến đỉnh.



Chinh phục Fansipan không hề khó như bạn tưởng. Ảnh: vietwonders.
*Rèn luyện thể lực*

Theo kinh nghiệm của những người đã leo Fansipan, điều kiện tiên quyết để leo lên được tới đỉnh là phải có một thể lực tốt. Bạn nên lên lịch luyện thể lực từ một đến hai tháng trước khi bước vào chuyến hành trình.

Đầu tiên là khởi động kỹ các khớp, để tránh các chấn thương dễ gặp về khớp háng, đầu gối, mắt cá chân trong quá trình leo núi. Bước tiếp theo kết hợp đi bộ, leo cầu thang hoặc chạy trong thời gian ít nhất 1 giờ, tập khoác ba lô (nặng 5kg) trên đường dốc... Các bài tập này nhằm đánh giá khả năng đi bộ của bạn.

*Hành trang cần mang theo*

Thời tiết trên Fansipan trong ngày thay đổi nhanh tới mức chóng mặt. Thời gian leo tốt nhất là từ tháng 10 đến tháng 4 âm lịch năm sau. Khoảng thời gian này sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng nhìn thấy biển mây, tránh được thời tiết nóng bức và những cơn mưa rừng. Ngoài ra, từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4 còn được coi là mùa của hoa đỗ quyên, mọc rất nhiều ở rừng Hoàng Liên Sơn. Mỗi khoảng thời gian nên mang theo những vật dụng cho phù hợp để chuyến hành trình diễn ra suôn sẻ nhất. Dưới đây là gợi ý đồ dùng nên mang theo 3 mùa.



Nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước đam mê chinh phục Fansipan.
*- Mùa mưa (từ tháng 5 đến hết tháng 9):*

Khi dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn bước vào mùa mưa là thời điểm bạn dễ gặp rắc rối với những con vắt khi lội qua suối. Các đồ chuẩn bị trong mùa mưa vì thế sẽ cần chuẩn bị kỹ càng hơn một chút như sau:

Trang phục: Thời tiết nóng hơn, nên ưu tiên áo phông (chất liệu cotton) quần rộng ống (bộ rằn ri) và 1 chiếc áo gió để mặc khi đêm xuống (nhiệt độ sẽ giảm đôi chút).

Giày: giày leo núi, trek… có đế kếp với khả năng bám đường cao (chống trơn trượt).

Tất: tất chống vắt, nilon quấn ngoài, tất cá nhân (2 đôi dự phòng).

Áo mưa: áo mưa giấy (2 bộ/người).

Thiết bị điện tử: thông thường, chúng ta hay muốn đem rất nhiều thứ (sạc pin dự phòng, laptop, máy tính bảng…) nhưng sự thật là hãy cất những đồ điện tử ở nhà, nếu như bạn không muốn làm hỏng chúng. Nếu bắt buộc phải mang theo máy ảnh, điện thoại thì bạn hãy cho chúng vào túi nilon, nhét nhiều túi chống ẩm vào đó và bảo quản thật kỹ những lúc không sử dụng.

Đèn pin: 2 người có thể dùng chung một cái (loại nhỏ cầm tay, 40.000 đồng một chiếc, bán ở các hàng tạp hóa).

Dao đa năng: 5 người dùng chung một cái.

Chanh tươi: rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Bạn có thể dùng một quả mỗi ngày, khi nghỉ ngơi, có thể ngậm một lát nhỏ, làm tăng khả năng giữ nước cho cơ thể.

Đồ ăn vặt: bánh ngọt, chocolate viên, hoa quả, nước tăng lực… Bạn sẽ muốn mang cả một cái siêu thị lên Fansipan, nhưng hãy cân nhắc về sức khỏe của mình và cân chúng lên với cữ đồ ăn vặt như sau: đối với nam là 4 lạng/người/ngày, đối với nữ là 3 lạng/người/ngày.

*- Mùa khô (từ tháng 10 đến tháng 1)*

Mùa này không khí đã bắt đầu lạnh, chưa kể những lúc rét đậm vào tháng 12 nên quần áo ấm là thứ ưu tiên khi mang đi.

Áo: chuẩn bị nhiều áo mỏng dài tay (3-4 cái) loại cotton và một áo khoác gió.

Quần: nữ (2 cái quần tất), nam (quần đông xuân) mặc bên trong một quần rộng.

Tất: tất thường, loại cao cổ (một chiếc đi sẵn, 2 chiếc dự phòng).

Miếng dán nhiệt: mua trong siêu thị (tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng).

Dầu gió: đặc biệt cần thiết với các bạn nữ.

Thiết bị điện tử, đèn pin, dao đa năng, chanh tươi, đồ ăn vặt… cũng chuẩn bị như ở mùa mưa.

*- Mùa hoa đỗ quyên (từ tháng 2 đến tháng 4)*

Thời tiết cũng như nhiệt độ vào khoảng thời gian này rất khó xác định trước trong một khoảng thời gian dài. Chính vì vậy, sát ngày đi, khi đã biết trước dự báo thời tiết gần nhất, bạn mới có thể có được sự chuẩn bị kỹ càng và tốt nhất.

*Quá trình leo*



Đường leo Fansipan thông thường có 3 tuyến.
Đường leo Fansipan thông thường có 3 tuyến với nhiều dạng địa hình và độ dài khác nhau. Tùy từng thời điểm mà Ban Quản lý Vườn Quốc gia Hoàng Liên cho phép bạn leo tuyến nào. Ba tuyến leo gồm:

- Đường leo từ Trạm Tôn, ở độ cao 1.900m. Đây là tuyến đường được khai thác du lịch nhiều nhất với chiều dài đường đi ngắn nhất song vẫn có địa hình khá đa dạng. Bạn sẽ mất 2 ngày một đêm cho tuyến đường này, thậm chí chỉ trong vòng 1 ngày cho những ai đã quen đường núi.

- Đường leo từ San Sả Hồ -  bản Sín Chải , ở độ cao 1.260m. Đây là tuyến đường với nhiều dốc đá cai và nguy hiểm. Bạn sẽ mất 2 ngày 1 đêm hoặc nhiều hơn nữa cho tuyến đường này.

- Đường leo từ bản Cát Cát, độ cao 1.245m. Đây là tuyến đường dài nhất với địa hình hết sức đa dạng. Bạn sẽ mất 3 ngày 2 đêm hoặc nhiều hơn nữa cho tuyến đường này.

Hiện tại tour đi Fansipan khá phổ biến và giá cả cạnh tranh. Nhà tour sẽ giúp bạn đăng ký với ban quản lý, chuẩn bị đồ ăn, túi ngủ, lều bạt và porter - người dẫn đường, cũng như đưa đón bạn từ vị trí điểm leo.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể đi tàu hoặc xe khách giường nằm tới Lào Cai, chỉ mất một đêm. Sau đó bạn sẽ được đón bằng ôtô đến các điểm leo núi quanh khu vực Sa Pa.

*Lịch trình tham khảo*

Ngày đầu tiên: Hà Nội - Lào Cai. Đi tàu tới ga Lào Cai

Ngày thứ hai: Đi ôtô từ ga Lào Cai - bản Cát Cát. Leo núi ở cao độ 1.245m và nghỉ đêm ở cao độ 2.150m.

Ngày thứ ba: Leo núi và nghỉ đêm tại cao độ 2.680m.

Ngày thứ tư: Lên đỉnh Fansipan với cao độ 3.143m, rồi xuống chân núi điểm Trạm Tôn ở cao độ 1.900m. Bắt xe ôtô về ga Lào Cai, lên tàu chạy đêm, sớm hôm sau về Hà Nội.

----------


## dung89

oai dốc thế kia thì làm sao mà leo được

----------

